# Hgh worth it?



## thomas1990 (Jan 29, 2014)

Is hgh worth the price tag?

Going be using alpha pharma test 500mg a week and noble tren 500mg a week too.

Was looking into 3x 10iu blasts a week for about 12 weeks.

What are people opinions on the results of hgh?

Did the results reflect in the cost of the hgh?

I hope this isn't against the rules cause of mention of cost.. Thanks


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Personally If you can get pharma HGH a 3 month blast would show results,I have done 8-iu a day,while on 250mg test a week,) not what you suggested).With excellent results in composition and fat loss. I have tried the same with non pharma and was disgusted with how crap it was.


----------



## Daz192 (Nov 24, 2014)

Any advice

yes stop asking for a source for GH or you will be banned


----------



## sciatic (May 24, 2014)

gearchange said:


> Personally If you can get pharma HGH a 3 month blast would show results,I have done 8-iu a day,while on 250mg test a week,) not what you suggested).With excellent results in composition and fat loss. I have tried the same with non pharma and was disgusted with how crap it was.


Hi bud, don't want to sound dumb (I can be) but what HGH out there is Pharma? I thought it was all UGL's. I know very little about HGH, but I'm reading as much as I can about it. It sounds a wonderful substance to take, especially at my age. Is Hyge pharma for example?

Thanks.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Daz192 said:


> Hi I am a new member, I haven't been able to find anywhere that actually sells this stuff. Any advice?


Yeah - don't ask questions like that


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

sciatic said:


> Hi bud, don't want to sound dumb (I can be) but what HGH out there is Pharma? I thought it was all UGL's. I know very little about HGH, but I'm reading as much as I can about it. It sounds a wonderful substance to take, especially at my age. Is Hyge pharma for example?
> 
> Thanks.


Pharma is what doctors give to patients, what hospitals use.

Hyge is about as pharma as a tree on a field,lol.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

jackedjackass said:


> Pharma is what doctors give to patients, what hospitals use.
> 
> *Hyge is about as pharma as a tree on a field,lol*.


lol :lol: that seriously made me laugh out loud, what made you think of that comparison?

True though.


----------



## jackedjackass (Nov 16, 2014)

BettySwallocks said:


> lol :lol: that seriously made me laugh out loud, what made you think of that comparison?
> 
> True though.


 :beer:

I simply tried to think of the most non pharmaceutical thing coming to my mind:cool:

As far the original question is concerned, hell no GH is not worth it for non professionals, i have seen some decent results from people who used 4ius of chinese GH and great results by people who used 8ius of pharma stuff.

But nothing overwhelmingly impressive.

Steroids give the best bang for the buck, and to say it boldly, if a guy does not look good on steroids alone, he will not look good on steroids and GH either.


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

Hgh with low dose test worked wonders for me


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

raj-m said:


> Hgh with low dose test worked wonders for me


How much test? would 300mg of test P a week be too less?


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

gearchange said:


> Personally If you can get pharma HGH a 3 month blast would show results,I have done 8-iu a day,while on 250mg test a week,) not what you suggested).With excellent results in composition and fat loss. I have tried the same with non pharma and was disgusted with how crap it was.


did you make any muscle mass gains?


----------



## nicj1990 (Oct 25, 2012)

Im running 4iu a day for 14 weeks along with 600mg/week Test E and 100mg Anadrol.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

If it means giving things up like quality of life then leave it , it a luxury it's not needed for a great body .. that can be achieved without HGH


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

Gotista said:


> How much test? would 300mg of test P a week be too less?


----------



## raj-m (May 28, 2010)

I did 250mg wk test.


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

sciatic said:


> Hi bud, don't want to sound dumb (I can be) but what HGH out there is Pharma? I thought it was all UGL's. I know very little about HGH, but I'm reading as much as I can about it. It sounds a wonderful substance to take, especially at my age. Is Hyge pharma for example?
> 
> Thanks.


Norditropin simplexx was what I used from a hospital .



Gotista said:


> did you make any muscle mass gains?


Only very slight with a low dose of test but composition changed dramatically. I lost body fat and generally leaned out to the point of having abs and striations.Also a shoulder injury I had carried for months seemed to get a lot better.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

is it worth it, Yes if used correctly and your expectations of what you will get is not magical


----------



## Gotista (Sep 25, 2012)

raj-m said:


> I did 250mg wk test.


What were the results like? How many IU gh?


----------

